# i put some new 6.5" in place of the my factory speakers



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

the back speakers sounded like crap but now that i put the new ones in.. they sound like crap too.. yes i know i have a factory deck but it shouldnt sound this bad.. when the mid bass sound it rattles and sound like the metal that holds the speakers is hitting metal to metal.. is there some way i can eliminate that sound.. i saw that i could put like these lil box things that go behind the speakers kinda like lil speaker boxes.. i guess to keep it away from being free air speakers.. do those really work? or should i just deaden the whole back metal speaker area.. will this work? i do plan on adding a pioneer deck soon but i want to knock smaller problems before i add anything to my car.. any ideas?
joe


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

maybe your screws aren't tightened down enough and thats what is rattling. I would try to add some sound deadner in there.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

If your rear speakers aren't exposed, cut a hole in the rear deck above each one. I had that same problem, the vibration sounds were horrible.


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

i thought about both ideas.. once i get this sentra in perfect running condition im totally need to fix this problem.. and i thought about cutting out the area, but i think im will add 6x9's and leave them exposed and then put the 6.5's up front to replace the factory speakers. thanks guys,
joe


----------

